
Fail Whale: How an image went from e-card to Twitter icon. - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/15/magazine/15wwln_consumed-t.html?ref=magazine
======
indiejade
Similar to what happened to the creator of the Nike swoosh: a logo or "brand"
going from obscurity to icon status with not much realized ROI on the
designer's side.

 _Carolyn received $35 dollars for designing the Nike logo in 1971._

[http://www.vainnotion.com/blog/2006/04/that-apple-logo-
creat...](http://www.vainnotion.com/blog/2006/04/that-apple-logo-creator-who-
got.htm)

Edit: info about the designer of the Nike "Swoosh" logo:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carolyn_Davidson>

~~~
gruseom
To be fair, Phil Knight gave her some Nike stock 25 years ago. I just got this
from the link you posted, but it's worth emphasizing that he did a decent
thing.

~~~
indiejade
No argument there. Twenty-five years is still quite a long time for ROI. ;)
Let's hope she retires well.

